# Origin: Download-Plattform von EA spioniert nicht, sagt Fachzeitschrift



## SebastianThoeing (24. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Origin: Download-Plattform von EA spioniert nicht, sagt Fachzeitschrift* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Origin: Download-Plattform von EA spioniert nicht, sagt Fachzeitschrift


----------



## Lordex (24. November 2011)

Tja, vielleicht sehen das ja auch jetzt endlich ma die ganzen Whiner und Verschwörungstheorethiker ein!


----------



## Irokese95 (24. November 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Tja, vielleicht sehen das ja auch jetzt endlich ma die ganzen Whiner und Verschwörungstheorethiker ein!



Hoffe ich mal, das gejammer hat echt generft


----------



## Fraggerick (24. November 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Tja, vielleicht sehen das ja auch jetzt endlich ma die ganzen Whiner und Verschwörungstheorethiker ein!


 
nein, das haben verschwörungstheoretiker so an sich.

ct ist TEIL der verschwörung...


----------



## Lightbringer667 (24. November 2011)

Damit wird das Ding wirklich benutzbar


----------



## Sheggo (24. November 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Tja, vielleicht sehen das ja auch jetzt endlich ma die ganzen Whiner und Verschwörungstheorethiker ein!


 nur durch die "Whiner und Verschwörungstheorethiker" gibt es doch jetzt die neue Version, die nicht mehr spioniert!

EA musste einsehen, dass sie eben nicht alles mit ihren "Kunden" machen konnten, haben eingelenkt und ihr Origin verändert!
vlt kaufe ich mir BF3 jetzt auch


----------



## Angeldust (24. November 2011)

So da ist nun die Steam Konkurrenz 

Hoffen wir mal auf einen guten Preiskampf


----------



## STuK4 (24. November 2011)

Sheggo schrieb:


> nur durch die "Whiner und Verschwörungstheorethiker" gibt es doch jetzt die neue Version, die nicht mehr spioniert!
> 
> EA musste einsehen, dass sie eben nicht alles mit ihren "Kunden" machen konnten, haben eingelenkt und ihr Origin verändert!
> vlt kaufe ich mir BF3 jetzt auch


 
So ein Blödsinn an den Aufgaben des Programms hat sich absolut nichts geändert.
Alles was geändert wurde waren die frägwürdigen AGB , die allerdings auch nicht viel fragwürdiger waren als bei soo vielen anderen Anbietern, bei denen es keinen interessiert.

Das ganze war einfach ne riesige Internethysterie bar jeglicher Faktengrundslage.


----------



## Rabowke (24. November 2011)

STuK4 schrieb:


> So ein Blödsinn an den Aufgaben des Programms hat sich absolut nichts geändert.
> Alles was geändert wurde waren die frägwürdigen AGB , [...]


Danke, wollte ich auch grad schreiben. Ich finds lustig wie viele Leute der Meinung sind, nur weil sich die EULA oder AGB ändern, das sich hier auch die .exe Datei verändert. 

Ich könnt ja jetzt schreiben, dass mich die c't bestätigt hat und genau das wiederholt hat, was ich seit Stunde 1 hier geschrieben habe ... aber das wäre zu einfach.


----------



## major-tom4 (24. November 2011)

STuK4 schrieb:


> So ein Blödsinn an den Aufgaben des Programms hat sich absolut nichts geändert.
> Alles was geändert wurde waren die frägwürdigen AGB , die allerdings auch nicht viel fragwürdiger waren als bei soo vielen anderen Anbietern, bei denen es keinen interessiert.
> 
> Das ganze war einfach ne riesige Internethysterie bar jeglicher Faktengrundslage.



Hast du den Artikel nicht gelesen oder nicht verstanden? 
" Die Vorgängerversion, also Origin 8.3.1.9 hat hingegen sehr wohl andere Verzeichnisse durchstöbert."

Gluecklich die Anbieter, die Leute wie dich zu ihren Kunden zaehlen duerfen


----------



## VirtuallYBanisheD (24. November 2011)

Angeldust schrieb:


> So da ist nun die Steam Konkurrenz
> 
> Hoffen wir mal auf einen guten Preiskampf


 
Wie soll ein Preiskampf entstehen wenn EA auf Origin ausschließlich EA-Titel verkauft und Steam ausschließlich Valve oder "Non-EA-Titel" ?


----------



## Rabowke (24. November 2011)

major-tom4 schrieb:


> Hast du den Artikel nicht gelesen oder nicht verstanden?
> " Die Vorgängerversion, also Origin 8.3.1.9 hat hingegen sehr wohl andere Verzeichnisse durchstöbert."
> 
> Gluecklich die Anbieter, die Leute wie dich zu ihren Kunden zaehlen duerfen




Du verlässt dich auf das Wort 'durchstöbert'? 

Schön wenn die Alufolien Hersteller so tolle Abnehmer wie dich haben.


----------



## Vordack (24. November 2011)

Sheggo schrieb:


> nur durch die "Whiner und Verschwörungstheorethiker" gibt es doch jetzt die neue Version, die nicht mehr spioniert!
> 
> EA musste einsehen, dass sie eben nicht alles mit ihren "Kunden" machen konnten, haben eingelenkt und ihr Origin verändert!
> vlt kaufe ich mir BF3 jetzt auch


 
Ahh, schon wieder Spekulationen aufgrund von Halbwissen.

Dan sag doch mal bitte was genau, mit Beweisen, was Origin vorher gemacht hat und was genau geändert wurde damit es was nicht mehr tut.


----------



## Fosgate28 (24. November 2011)

Ach du schei*e da werden ja die EA Verkaufszahlen in ungeahnte höhen schießen...


----------



## major-tom4 (24. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Du verlässt dich auf das Wort 'durchstöbert'?
> 
> Schön wenn die Alufolien Hersteller so tolle Abnehmer wie dich haben.


 
Ich trage lieber einen Aluhut als eine Narrenkappe ;->


----------



## mytech (24. November 2011)

"Die Vorgängerversion, also Origin 8.3.1.9 hat hingegen sehr wohl andere Verzeichnisse durchstöbert."

Könnt ihr nicht lesen oder wie soll man euch helfen damit ihr diesen Satz versteht? Ich verlasse mich auch auf das Wort durchstöbern. Kannst ja mal im Duden die Bedeutung nachschauen.


----------



## Sheggo (24. November 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ahh, schon wieder Spekulationen aufgrund von Halbwissen.
> 
> Dan sag doch mal bitte was genau, mit Beweisen, was Origin vorher gemacht hat und was genau geändert wurde damit es was nicht mehr tut.


 ich habe den c't Test nicht selbst durchgeführt, daher kann ich dir auch keine Protokolle und Beweise vorlegen, tut mir leid. es ist auch nicht meine Aufgabe, solche vorzulegen, sondern eher die von EA
im kurzen PCG Bericht steht aber die Antwort zu deiner Frage (vorausgesetzt man traut c't), lesen hilft.

wenn in den nächsten Tagen keine widersprüchlichen Meldungen auftauchen, kann man wohl davon ausgehen, dass Origin wirklich keine Userdaten mehr scannt und was-weiß-ich-für-Infos nach Hause schickt.


----------



## Rabowke (24. November 2011)

major-tom4 schrieb:


> Ich trage lieber einen Aluhut als eine Narrenkappe ;->


Gut, über modische Dinge mag ich jetzt nicht diskutieren ... aber bereits die ursprüngliche Fassung von Origin hat nichts verbotenes gemacht, nicht mal ansatzweise.

Der Schlusssatz im originalen c't Artikel liest sich lustig, der ausgehende Datenverkehr wurde nicht analysiert, warum auch? Das Problem selbst liest ja keine Daten, was soll also übertragen werden.


----------



## DrProof (24. November 2011)

Der Artikel wurde als Werbefläche gekauft in dem C´t Magazin


----------



## patalak (24. November 2011)

sehr leichtgläubig die leute 
irgend ne zeitschrift hat was geschrieben...
wer bezahlt die? wer sind die? wie ist der test abgelaufen? kann man denn nachvollziehen? 

was medien schreiben und sagen ist eh zu 99% lügen um die leute zu beeinflussen damit jemand profitiert

weil die sagen das origin das jetzt nicht macht heisst nicht dass origin das nicht nach den nächsten patch nicht erneut macht
hat ja vorher auch gescannt
und updates können die ja jeder zeit reinspielen

mmn warten die bis sich die sache legt und dann machen die es wie zuvor
sowas ist typisch für EA

da gehts doch nur um EUR 
sieht doch ein blinder das da was nicht sauber ist


----------



## Rabowke (24. November 2011)

DrProof schrieb:


> Der Artikel wurde als Werbefläche gekauft in dem C´t Magazin


Könnte man fast meinen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist es eine Doppelseite, auf der Doppelseite ist 75% Werbung von 1&1 ( IMO ) und auf der linken Seite der schmale Artikel zu Origin.

Hätte es beinahe überlesen gehabt ...


----------



## Rabowke (24. November 2011)

patalak schrieb:


> sehr leichtgläubig die leute
> irgend ne zeitschrift hat was geschrieben...
> wer bezahlt die? wer sind die? wie ist der test abgelaufen? kann man denn nachvollziehen?
> 
> was medien schreiben und sagen ist eh zu 99% lügen um die leute zu beeinflussen damit jemand profitiert


Informier dich lieber mal wer oder was die c't ist ... 

Ich glaub, in der Zeit bin ich damals auf die c't aufmerksam geworden:
_Weit über das übliche Publikum hinaus wurde c’t 1995 bekannt, als zunächst ein Kurztest des Programms „SoftRAM“[6] der amerikanischen Firma Syncronys mit dem Resultat „wirkungslos“ und der Einschätzung „Placebo-Software“ abgedruckt wurde. Der deutsche Distributor Softline erwirkte eine einstweilige Verfügung, der zufolge der Testbericht in dieser Form nicht mehr verbreitet werden dürfe. c’t-Redaktion und Heise-Verlag konterten eine Ausgabe später mit dem Artikel „Placebo forte“, in dem „SoftRAM“ detailliert auseinandergepflückt und teilweise disassembliert wurde. In diesem Artikel wurde dargelegt, dass die vorgebliche Fähigkeit, den tatsächlich vorhandenen Hauptspeicher unter Windows (durch Laufzeitkompression der Speicherinhalte) zu „verdoppeln“, ein einziger Bluff und das Programm völlig wirkungslos war. Das darauffolgende Presseecho fegte das Produkt nicht nur vom deutschen, sondern auch vom US-Markt._

Aber das waren damals noch Zeiten, als Programme Zeile für Zeile abgedruckt wurden und man das 'nachprogrammiert' hat. Herrlich ...


----------



## Thorenor (24. November 2011)

patalak schrieb:


> irgend ne zeitschrift hat was geschrieben...



kopf -> tisch

davon mal abgesehen, dass die c't zudem schon immer mit abstand die kritischste war.


----------



## zak999 (24. November 2011)

kennt einer die Fachzeitschrift c't ?? also mir sagt die zeitung überhaupt nix .....
oder will EA die leute für dumm verkaufen


----------



## Bonkic (24. November 2011)

ihr könnt mich getrost als fanboy bezeichnen, aber auf das wort der ct vertraue ich. 



> kennt einer die Fachzeitschrift c't ?? also mir sagt die zeitung überhaupt nix ...



der war gut.


----------



## Enisra (24. November 2011)

zak999 schrieb:


> kennt einer die Fachzeitschrift c't ?? also mir sagt die zeitung überhaupt nix .....
> oder will EA die leute für dumm verkaufen


 
*facepalm*
das, mein Freund, nennt sich dann Bildungslücke DIE deutsche Computerzeitschrift nicht zu kennen
Neee, das tut schon weh, das ist ja als ob man als Fussballfreund den Kicker nicht kennen würde


----------



## patalak (24. November 2011)

ist nicht wichtig wer die sind 
die verdienen geld mit artikel
das ist was die verkaufen 
ist doch klar das man sich die leistung kaufen kann 
ob die es machen ist nicht nachzuweisen 
aber das spielt auch keine rolle

ich vertraue nur mm und instinkten
die können schreiben was sie wollen 
du kannst ja den medien vertrauen ist deine entscheiung

fakt ist dass man keine solche software braucht um das spiel zu betreiben
die ist nur gezwungen da rein gestopft 
das sagt mir schon genug


----------



## Thorenor (24. November 2011)

zak999 schrieb:


> kennt einer die Fachzeitschrift c't ?? also mir sagt die zeitung überhaupt nix .....
> oder will EA die leute für dumm verkaufen


 
wtf?!???!!?? 

sachma.. heute wird der pc wirklich nurnoch als teurere spielekonsole betrachtet, oder?!??!

[EDIT]
wenn hier nun die protestbewegung repräsentativ vertreten wird, lege ich mir gleich drei origin-accounts an..


----------



## X3niC (24. November 2011)

patalak schrieb:


> sehr leichtgläubig die leute
> *irgend *ne zeitschrift hat was geschrieben...
> wer bezahlt die? wer sind die? wie ist der test abgelaufen? kann man denn nachvollziehen?
> 
> ...



 Liest du eigentlich was du für einen Blödsinn schreibst...? Mal abgesehen davon, dass die CT die wahrscheinlich professionellste Computerzeitschrift ist, die es in Deutschland gibt, würde ich gerne wissen woher du DAS weißt: "hat ja vorher auch gescannt" Es gab NIE einen Patch für Origin, dass heißt HÄTTE Origin vorher gescannt würde es dies immer noch tun.
Es gab NIE beweise, nur irgendwelche Videos von irgendwelchen Youtubern, die grad Bock haben beim größten Flame mitzumachen, und irgendein Programm genutzt haben, welches Zugriffe auf Documents zeigt, was ja UNGLAUBLICH ungewöhnlich ist, schließlich liegen dort ja auch nicht die Speicherstände (Ironie)....
Zur Eula: Habt ihr euch mal die Eula von Punkbuster durchgelesen?Von Steam?Von Social Club?Von WindowsLive? Nein? Seltsam...Habt ihr euch die Eula von Origin WIRKLICH durchgelesen? Wahrscheinlich auch nicht. Um den Leuten, die glauben Origin's Eula wäre eine Ausnahme, mal zu beweisen, dass andere Eulas wahrscheinlich noch schlimmer sind, schaut mal in die Eula von Punkbuster Freier zugriff auf eure Daten,Senden der Daten zur Überprüfung, etc!
Wenn man überall Fehler, Probleme, Verschwörungen sehen will dann sieht man sie...Ob sie wirklich vorhanden sind ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## Rabowke (24. November 2011)

X3niC schrieb:


> [...]Mal abgesehen davon, dass die CT die wahrscheinlich professionellste Computerzeitschrift ist, die es in Deutschland gibt[...]


Ich glaub die iX ist noch einen Tick anspruchsvoller, damit auch spezieller. Also so manche Artikel in der iX sind selbst mir zu viel, darum hab ich auch "nur" die c't im Abo, iX wird je nach Artikeln erworben.


----------



## Fraggerick (24. November 2011)

patalak schrieb:


> sehr leichtgläubig die leute
> irgend ne zeitschrift hat was geschrieben...
> *wer bezahlt die? Wer sind die? Wie ist der test abgelaufen? Kann man denn nachvollziehen? *
> 
> was medien schreiben und sagen ist eh zu 99% lügen um die leute zu beeinflussen damit jemand profitiert





			
				me schrieb:
			
		

> nein, das haben verschwörungstheoretiker so an sich.
> 
> Ct ist teil der verschwörung...




:-x :-x :-x :-x :-b


----------



## Bl4ckburn (24. November 2011)

X3niC schrieb:


> Liest du eigentlich was du für einen Blödsinn schreibst...? Mal abgesehen davon, dass die CT die wahrscheinlich professionellste Computerzeitschrift ist, die es in Deutschland gibt, würde ich gerne wissen woher du DAS weißt: "hat ja vorher auch gescannt" Es gab NIE einen Patch für Origin, dass heißt HÄTTE Origin vorher gescannt würde es dies immer noch tun.
> Es gab NIE beweise, nur irgendwelche Videos von irgendwelchen Youtubern, die grad Bock haben beim größten Flame mitzumachen, und irgendein Programm genutzt haben, welches Zugriffe auf Documents zeigt, was ja UNGLAUBLICH ungewöhnlich ist, schließlich liegen dort ja auch nicht die Speicherstände (Ironie)....
> Zur Eula: Habt ihr euch mal die Eula von Punkbuster durchgelesen?Von Steam?Von Social Club?Von WindowsLive? Nein? Seltsam...Habt ihr euch die Eula von Origin WIRKLICH durchgelesen? Wahrscheinlich auch nicht. Um den Leuten, die glauben Origin's Eula wäre eine Ausnahme, mal zu beweisen, dass andere Eulas wahrscheinlich noch schlimmer sind, schaut mal in die Eula von Punkbuster Freier zugriff auf eure Daten,Senden der Daten zur Überprüfung, etc!
> Wenn man überall Fehler, Probleme, Verschwörungen sehen will dann sieht man sie...Ob sie wirklich vorhanden sind ist eine andere Frage.



Lesen ist aber auch nicht grad deine Stärke oder? Natürlich wurde Origin mehrfach upgedated seit dem es raus ist. Zudem steht selbst in dem Artikel von PCG "Die Vorgängerversion, also Origin 8.3.1.9 hat hingegen sehr wohl andere Verzeichnisse durchstöbert.".

Also tu bitte nicht so altklug.


----------



## X3niC (24. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich glaub die iX ist noch einen Tick anspruchsvoller, damit auch spezieller. Also so manche Artikel in der iX sind selbst mir zu viel, darum hab ich auch "nur" die c't im Abo, iX wird je nach Artikeln erworben.


 Ja gut die iX ist jetzt meiner Meinung nach aber nichts für den "durchschnitts-Pc-ler". Die ist dann doch etwas spezieller^^


----------



## Rabowke (24. November 2011)

Bl4ckburn schrieb:


> [...]Die Vorgängerversion, also Origin 8.3.1.9 hat hingegen sehr wohl andere Verzeichnisse durchstöbert.".


Allerdings wurden selbst dann nicht Daten gelesen, geschweige verschickt.


----------



## patalak (24. November 2011)

wenn etwas schlecht schmekt
schlecht riecht 
schkecht aussieht 
und sich schlecht anfühlt 
brauche ich keine ct die mir sagt ob es gut oder schlecht ist
es bleibt schlecht für mich

was mit euch ist ist eure sache!

und mit verschwörungen hat das nichts zu tun sondern mit logik


----------



## Bl4ckburn (24. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Allerdings wurden selbst dann nicht Daten gelesen, geschweige verschickt.


 Das habe ich auch nicht behauptet.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (24. November 2011)

zak999 schrieb:


> kennt einer die Fachzeitschrift c't ?? also mir sagt die zeitung überhaupt nix .....
> oder will EA die leute für dumm verkaufen


 
made my day


----------



## Exar-K (24. November 2011)

zak999 schrieb:


> kennt einer die Fachzeitschrift c't ?? also mir sagt die zeitung überhaupt nix .....


 Mein Lacher des Tages Heute. Danke, dass du soviel Unwissenheit zur allgemeinen Belustigung freigibst.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (24. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Allerdings wurden selbst dann nicht Daten gelesen, geschweige verschickt.


 
Ging, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, auch nicht da drum, dass es wirklich verschickt wird. 
Mein Problem war, dass Origin die Ordner- / Dateistruktur gelesen hatte und sich in der EULA das recht eingeräumt hatte diese Informationen zu versenden. Ob das dann tatsächlich geschehen ist, steht wiederum auf nem anderen Blatt. Aber das war auch so schon genug, als das ich bisher die Finger von Origin gelassen hab.

Wenn die c't jetzt aber Entwarnung für die aktuelle Version gibt, dann seh ich auch keinen Grund mehr EA Spiele wegen Origin zu boykottieren ^^


----------



## Rabowke (24. November 2011)

patalak schrieb:


> [...]


Merkst du nicht das du dich mit deinen Kommentaren selbst disqualifiziert hast und niemand ein ernsthaftes Gespräch mit dir führen möchte? 

Ich mag weder Steam noch Origin, allerdings waren die Gerüchte bzgl. Spionage-Software oder gar "liest persönliche Sicherungen von SMS / med. Daten" einfach unwahr. Unwahr auf Grundlage von technischem Unverständnis ( process explorer falsch interpretiert ) oder eben mit Absicht solche Unwahrheiten verbreitet.


----------



## Vordack (24. November 2011)

Sheggo schrieb:


> ...daher kann ich dir auch keine Protokolle und Beweise vorlegen, tut mir leid. es ist auch nicht meine Aufgabe, solche vorzulegen
> im kurzen PCG Bericht steht aber die Antwort zu deiner Frage (vorausgesetzt man traut c't), lesen hilft.



Nein, das sehe ich anders. Bevor man mit Vorwürfen um sich werfen möchte, sei es weil die Medien einem etwas vorkauen oder warumauchimmer, ist es die Pflicht jedes einzelnen sich selber zu informieren wie stichhaltig diese Vorwürfe sind. WENN DU rummeckern willst ist es sehr wohl Deine Pflicht dafür zu sorgen daß Dein rumgemeckere auch stichhaltig ist!

In diesem Bericht steht NICHT was Origin früher gemacht hat, nur was es jetzt tut. Lesen bildet... Insofern hat nicht mal CT diesen "Beweis" den ich noch nie gesehen habe was das ach so böse Origin früher alles ausspioniert hat.


----------



## patalak (24. November 2011)

mit dir will ich auch nicht reden 
aber seltsamerweise fühlst du dich immer angesprochen

schön das es leute gibt die die vorgegebenen denkmuster nicht verlassen
das ermöglicht den anderen selbst freier zu denken


----------



## Bazookaman (24. November 2011)

ist alles bla bla bla ist das doch...alles bla bla bla ist das!


----------



## Rabowke (24. November 2011)

patalak schrieb:


> [...]
> das ermöglicht den anderen selbst freier zu denken




Aber du bist davon ausgeschlossen, hm?


----------



## patalak (24. November 2011)

tja so ist es wenn man nichts zu sagen hat
immer unter die gürtellinie


----------



## Sheggo (24. November 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> In diesem Bericht steht NICHT was Origin früher gemacht hat, nur was es jetzt tut. Lesen bildet... Insofern hat nicht mal CT diesen "Beweis" den ich noch nie gesehen habe was das ach so böse Origin früher alles ausspioniert hat.


 dann steht der Satz nur in meiner Version des Berichts?


> Die Vorgängerversion, also Origin 8.3.1.9 hat hingegen sehr wohl andere Verzeichnisse durchstöbert.



weiterhin werfe ich nicht mit Vorwürfen um mich, sondern habe auf Aussage des Berichts einen Kommentar verfasst. 

wie gehst du überhaupt ab? schlecht geschissen oder hat dich die alte nicht rangelassen?


----------



## xotoxic242 (24. November 2011)

Sheggo schrieb:


> wie gehst du überhaupt ab? schlecht geschissen oder hat dich die alte nicht rangelassen?


 

Es sinkt für Sie wiedermal hier:

Das Niveau!


----------



## DonIggy (24. November 2011)

Kein Datentransfer überwacht? Wie wollen die denn bitte wissen worauf sie gucken wollen. Wenn die nur  ein paar alte Spiele installiert haben, wissen sie trotzdem nicht WAS Origin nun tatsächlich alles überträgt!


----------



## Daishi888 (24. November 2011)

Ihr habt ja alle sooo keine Ahnung! 
Angefangen hat alles mit terroristischen Anschlägen auf der ganzen Welt. Danach haben sich die Geheimagententen aller Länder zusammengeschlossen und operieren unter dem Denknamen "AE". Die wiederum wollen verhindern, dass mehr Terrorissten mittels Computerspiele ausgebildet werden und haben die Spionagesoftware Origin unter die Menschen gebracht um alles zu kontrollieren! Muahahaah (sry, viel Arbeit, wenig Schlaf, => kranke Gedanken, aber wer einen ausgeprägten Sinn für Humor hat verteht das hoffentlich) 

Back2Topic:

Ich mag Origin nicht. Genauso wie den UBI-Loader von UBISoft und und und Finde diese "Launcher" einfach nur hinderlisch, wenn man mal eben schnell was zocken möchte... erst des starten, dann des Update etc. Das nervt mich einfach nur, aber ich kann das auch verstehen; Konkurenz, Sicherheit etc. 
Dass Origin da meine geheimsten Sachen "ausspioniert" kam mir von Anfang an spanisch vor und dank c't ist das, für mich zumindest jetzt auch bewiesen.
Nur weil ich Origin nicht mag muss ich nicht gleich denken.... s.Anfang meines Kommentars.


Gruß
Daishi


----------



## Vordack (24. November 2011)

Sheggo schrieb:


> dann steht der Satz nur in meiner Version des Berichts?
> 
> 
> weiterhin werfe ich nicht mit Vorwürfen um mich, sondern habe auf Aussage des Berichts einen Kommentar verfasst.
> ...



"andere Verzeichnisse durchgestöbert" ist kein stichhaltiger Beweis sondern eher larifari rumgesabbel. Natürlich hat es andere Verzeichnisse durchforstet, aber genau das macht fast alle Software wenn Du bedenkst daß fast alle Einträge in Dokuemnte und Einstellungen haben...

Nebenbei ist es kein Beweis sondern eine Behauptung...

Wie ich drauf bin? Eigentlich sehr gut. Mich nervt es nur unqualifiziertes zu deisem thema zu lesen da es schon genug falsche Anschuldigungen gab.

Und mein Stuhlgang oder meine "Alte" gehen Dich herzlichst wenig an aber danke der Nachfrage...


----------



## kamelle (24. November 2011)

Kommt mir trotzdem nicht auf den Rechner... piepegal was andere schreiben, denken oder sonst irgendwie publizieren.
Ich habe bereits eine Plattform und ich sehe keinen Grund für eine weitere. So einfach ist das mittlerweile für mich.


----------



## Vordack (24. November 2011)

kamelle schrieb:


> Kommt mir trotzdem nicht auf den Rechner... piepegal was andere schreiben, denken oder sonst irgendwie publizieren.
> Ich habe bereits eine Plattform und ich sehe keinen Grund für eine weitere. So einfach ist das mittlerweile für mich.


 
Gut, jedem da seine.

Die eine Frage die sich mir stellt, gehst Du auch nur ein einem Laden einkaufen? 

Das ist die ernstgemeinte Frage die mir eben kam als ich Deinen Beitrag las. Ich meine, sonst wird ja Real Life auch so gerne mit dem Virtual Life verglichen


----------



## Sheggo (24. November 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> "andere Verzeichnisse durchgestöbert" ist kein stichhaltiger Beweis sondern eher larifari rumgesabbel. Natürlich hat es andere Verzeichnisse durchforstet, aber genau das macht fast alle Software wenn Du bedenkst daß fast alle Einträge in Dokuemnte und Einstellungen haben...
> 
> Nebenbei ist es kein Beweis sondern eine Behauptung...
> 
> ...


Du musst ja ganz stichhaltige und unwiderlegbare Beweise haben, so sicher wie du dir bist... Die würde ich gerne mal sehen

Ich weiß auch gar nicht, warum ich mich dir gegenüber rechtfertigen sollte, warum ich Origin nicht nutzen will? für mich ist es einfach eine Software, die zum Ausführen des eigentlichen Spiels nicht notwendig wäre. Daher erfüllt sie auch Zwecke, die nicht nur dem eigentlich Spiel dienen. Daher schließe ich (ja, ich, für mich persönlich, ganz ohne Beweise, nur mit gesundem Menschenverstand, ohne dass du oder sonstwer es genauso sehen müssen) daraus, dass die Software bzw. der Anbieter nicht voll vertauenswürdig ist. Und deshalb werde ich sie nicht nutzen, ganz einfach.

und jetzt hab ich auch keine Lust mehr, mich mit dir als im Kreis zu drehen


----------



## nieft (24. November 2011)

Ehm der Spruch mit dem c`t was ist denn das für eine Zeitschrift, war ein Troll. *augen verdreht* Manchmal frage ich wirklich, was in den Köpfen dieser Menschen steckt. Vllt. wird euch die Problematik dann klar, wenn wir mal eine Analogie zu der Geschichte ausformulieren:

Herr Meier würde sich gerne von der Bank 1000€ leihen, die er zwar nicht zwingend braucht, er  aber die Ratenzahlung gegenüber einem Geschäft ausschließen möchte. Bei diesem Geldtransfer hat er einen Vertrag zu unterschreiben in dem folgende Forderungen verklausuliert wurden:
§1 Wenn Sie 1000$ nicht in der gewünschten Zeit zurückzahlen können, dürfen wir in ihr Haus eintreten.
§2 Wenn sie nach mehreren Monaten das Geld nicht zurückgezahlt haben, dürfen wir in ihrem Haus Wertgegenstände mitnehmen und einziehen, bis ihre Schulden getilgt wurden.
§3 Erst nach Vollendung der Rückzahlung gilt §1 nicht mehr.

Herr Meier wird sich sagen, gut ich brauche diese 1000€ nicht wirklich, also wieso sollte ich mich, wobei ich einen sicheren Job habe, mich auf so einen Vertrag einlassen. Wir leben in einem einigermaßen funktionierendem Rechtsstaat, wenn wir aber anfangen solche Verträge nicht ernst zu nehmen und sagen, ja sie können ja physisch nichts machen, liegen wir schon auf einem falschen Weg. Alleine aus dem Vertrag und die Möglichkeit solche Dinge zu tun, sollten wir uns gegen solch ein Projekt durch Konsumverneinung wehren. Aufgrund dieses Vertrages werde ich mir BF3 nicht kaufen  Und genau so sollten alle Menschen mit Vernunft handeln. Und wie gesagt alle physischen Effekte interessieren mich eigentlich gar nicht ob und wann und wenn und weshalb...............

Und nun argumentiert doch bitte mal dagegen


----------



## Schisshase (24. November 2011)

Von mir aus kann jeder BF3 Boykottieren wenn er will, aus welchen Gründen auch immer.
Aber jemand der ernsthaft behauptet die ct sei nur "irgendeine" Zeitschrift" die Geld für Artikel von der Industrie für wohlwollende Artikel bekommt obwohl er die Zeitschrift noch nie gelesen hat, den nehm ich keinesfalls ernst.

Wobei diese Leute eh unfähig wären die ct zu Lesen. 

*duckundweg*


----------



## nieft (24. November 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Gut, jedem da seine.
> 
> Die eine Frage die sich mir stellt, gehst Du auch nur ein einem Laden einkaufen?
> 
> Das ist die ernstgemeinte Frage die mir eben kam als ich Deinen Beitrag las. Ich meine, sonst wird ja Real Life auch so gerne mit dem Virtual Life verglichen


 
Hae? Das passt nun überhaupt nicht zum Thema. Beim Einkaufen spielt die Spionage deiner Daten oder deines Hauses keine Rolle, also stellt sich dabei die Frage überhaupt nicht. Außerdem gibt es im Real-Life die räumliche Präferenz dies online nicht einmal ansatzweise gibt. Bevor du das nächste Mal einen Gedanken aussprichst, solltest du dir überlegen was du sagst. Ist ein ernst gemeinter Rat


----------



## patalak (24. November 2011)

jedermann ist käuflich
jemand der das nicht mal in betracht zieht nehme ich auch nicht ernst


----------



## Faenwulf (24. November 2011)

Schisshase schrieb:


> Von mir aus kann jeder BF3 Boykottieren wenn er will, aus welchen Gründen auch immer.
> Aber jemand der ernsthaft behauptet die ct sei nur "irgendeine" Zeitschrift" die Geld für Artikel von der Industrie für wohlwollende Artikel bekommt obwohl er die Zeitschrift noch nie gelesen hat, den nehm ich keinesfalls ernst.
> 
> Wobei diese Leute eh unfähig wären die ct zu Lesen.
> ...


 
So was von wahr


----------



## Shadow744 (24. November 2011)

Hm, selbst falls das stimmen sollte, interessiert mich BF3 mittlerweile sowieso nicht mehr und auf absehbare Zeit, auch kein anderes EA-Spiel.
Von daher kommt mir Origin (zur Zeit) trotzdem nicht auf die Platte.


----------



## maikblack2011 (24. November 2011)

manchen leuten wurde echt ins gehirn geschissen.
sry aber mir war von anfang an klar das Origin nicht an private daten geht.
ich hab mich an fakten gehalten und bin nicht auf den zug der ganzen unwissenden aufgesprungen die im pc bereich nichtma das wort"read" verstehen können und nichtmal halbwegs ahnung haben wie ein pc unter anderem mit windows funktioniert.das nur zu dem thema mit dem beweisvideo vor paar wochen....


----------



## nieft (24. November 2011)

maikblack2011 schrieb:


> manchen leuten wurde echt ins gehirn geschissen.
> sry aber mir war von anfang an klar das Origin nicht an private daten geht.
> ich hab mich an fakten gehalten und bin nicht auf den zug der ganzen unwissenden aufgesprungen die im pc bereich nichtma das wort"read" verstehen können und nichtmal halbwegs ahnung haben wie ein pc unter anderem mit windows funktioniert.das nur zu dem thema mit dem beweisvideo vor paar wochen....


 
Es geht doch vielen nicht einmal um das Physische sondern um die EULA, sich vertraglich die Möglichkeit zu verschaffen. Ich glaube du checkts es nicht?  Und was ja noch nicht ist, kann ja noch werden, wenn sich nie jemand dagegen wehrt.


----------



## SGDrDeath (24. November 2011)

patalak schrieb:


> jedermann ist käuflich
> jemand der das nicht mal in betracht zieht nehme ich auch nicht ernst


Dann stellt sich nur die Frage wer dich bezahlt hat oder ob du wirklich so bist. Falls letzteres stellt sich die Frage wie du bisher überlebt hast mit so einem Auftreten.


----------



## Daishi888 (24. November 2011)

patalak schrieb:


> jedermann ist käuflich
> jemand der das nicht mal in betracht zieht nehme ich auch nicht ernst


 
Vorsicht! "Jedermann ist käuflich" ist Borderline. Das würde bedeuten, dass Du nur schwarz oder weiß siehst. Nichts dazwischen, aber das Leben besteht hauptsächlich aus dem dazwischen. Möchtest Du Dich wirklich in diese Schublade stecken?

Aber mal von meinem philosophischen Ansatz abgesehen.
Wem glaubst Du überhaupt irgendwas außer Dir selbst, wenn Du noch nicht mal einer Zeitschrift glauben schenken kannst, die durch Ihre, wie ich finde, objektiven und teils sehr kritschen Artikeln so bekannt und erfolgreich geworden ist, wie Sie es ist. Findest Du nicht, dass wenn Du ducrh den anfänglischen Verdacht der "Spionage" seitens Origin jetzt auf ein mal sogar die Souveränität einer seit Jahrzehnten bestehenden Fachzeitschrift anzweifelst, ein wenig übertreibst?


----------



## Skaty12 (24. November 2011)

maikblack2011 schrieb:


> manchen leuten wurde echt ins gehirn geschissen.
> sry aber mir war von anfang an klar das Origin nicht an private daten geht.
> ich hab mich an fakten gehalten und bin nicht auf den zug der ganzen unwissenden aufgesprungen die im pc bereich nichtma das wort"read" verstehen können und nichtmal halbwegs ahnung haben wie ein pc unter anderem mit windows funktioniert.das nur zu dem thema mit dem beweisvideo vor paar wochen....


 Jup. Die Leute suchen sich nur die Schuldigen, und nachdem Steam so ausgelutscht ist mit dem ganzen Steam scannt etc, gehen die Leute jetzt auf Origin los.
Die meisten wissen ja garnicht, welche ganzen Programme die die Leute auf dem PC haben wirklich das System scannen etc.


----------



## nieft (24. November 2011)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Dann stellt sich nur die Frage wer dich bezahlt hat oder ob du wirklich so bist. Falls letzteres stellt sich die Frage wie du bisher überlebt hast mit so einem Auftreten.


 
Wie du bisher überlebt hast? *Mit einem Auge blinzelt* Denkt ihr eigentlich irgendwann einmal nach, bevor ihr euren Senf ablasst? Ich glaube, er wollte sagen, dass man der Quelle c`t auch nicht zu 100% vertrauen kann, ob es jetzt an dem Geld liegt oder der Unfähigkeit wirkliche Datenspionage zu erkennen, sei mal dahingestellt. Dann sollte man einem aber nicht gleich persönlich entgegnen, wie er bisher überlebt hat. Ich glaube diese rhetorische Frage sprengt bei weitem den Rahmen im Umgang mit anderen Menschen. 3/4 der Menschen hier sind absolut nicht diskussionsfähig


----------



## patalak (24. November 2011)

was ist den mit mein auftreten?

ich bin ehrilch zu mir selbst und zu anderen 
sage stehts was ich denke und verberge nichts
manche kommen damit nicht klar andere schon

sind denn das so schlechte eigenschaften
ich denke nicht

und mich bezahlt keiner ich bin mein eigener chef 
und lebe wunderbar


----------



## Vordack (24. November 2011)

nieft schrieb:


> Hae? Das passt nun überhaupt nicht zum Thema. Beim Einkaufen spielt die Spionage deiner Daten oder deines Hauses keine Rolle, also stellt sich dabei die Frage überhaupt nicht. Außerdem gibt es im Real-Life die räumliche Präferenz dies online nicht einmal ansatzweise gibt. Bevor du das nächste Mal einen Gedanken aussprichst, solltest du dir überlegen was du sagst. Ist ein ernst gemeinter Rat


 
Häh? Wenn Du lesen könntest würdest Du wissen daß das ausspionieren auch bei Steam und Origin NICHT stattfindet, also stellt sich Dein Vergleich überhaupt nicht. Wenn er eine Rolle spielen würde dann würde es diese Plattformen nicht (mehr) geben. Im Real Life gibt es eine räumliche Präferenz? Das ist doch echt lachhaft. Hast Du Dir Gedanken darüber gemacht oder nur etwas rausgerotzt um Deinen Senf beizusteuern? Eine räumliche Präferenz ist hinfällig wenn man nach etwas sucht daß es nur ein gewissen Läden gibt, so in etwa wie bei BF3, also gibt es so etwas doch genauso im virtuellen.

Und übringens, Deinen ernstgemeinten Rat kannst du Dir ruhig selbst geben oder sonstwo hinstecken.  Besonders da Du ihn selbst eindeutig nicht befolgst.


----------



## Daishi888 (24. November 2011)

patalak schrieb:


> was ist den mit mein auftreten?
> 
> ich bin ehrilch zu mir selbst und zu anderen
> sage stehts was ich denke und verberge nichts
> ...



Hallo Chef,

könntest Du mir meine Frage(n) beantworten? Wäre echt nett


----------



## Worrel (24. November 2011)

Mir egal, was die "Whiner und Verschwörungstheoretiker" machen, ich als "Kritiker" werde mir keine Software installieren, die mit der Absicht programmiert wurde, unbeeinflußbar meine persönlichen Daten (je nach Auslegung) an Drittfirmen weiterzugeben.

Schade um ME3, aber solange Origin oder Origin-ähnliche AGBs dabeisind, kommt mir das nicht auf den Rechner.


----------



## kornhill (24. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich glaub die iX ist noch einen Tick anspruchsvoller, damit auch spezieller. Also so manche Artikel in der iX sind selbst mir zu viel, darum hab ich auch "nur" die c't im Abo, iX wird je nach Artikeln erworben.


 
richtig^^ War letztens eine mit Game Engines, die liegt grad neben mir. Aber oft isses mir auch zu hartes Brot^^


----------



## Khaos (24. November 2011)

patalak:

Du tust hier so, als seist du der übelste Freidenker, merkst aber nicht, dass du beim Thema Origin und erfundener "Spionage" völlig verbohrt bist und dich auf keine (sachliche?) Diskussion einlässt. 

Jetzt werden Fakten genannt, dass Origin nicht das tut, was ihm unterstellt wird: Interessiert dich nicht, weil alle Medien ja finanziell beeinflusst werden. ~~ Vor allem die c't. Ja, nee, ist klar. 
Lügt aber einer rum, faket Videos und bestätigt damit deine (falsche) Vermutung / Behauptung, glaubst du ihm das. Nur weil er deine Meinung "bestätigt" (wobei bestätigt falsch ist, weil dieses berüchtigte Youtube-Video nichts weiter gemacht hat, als die Leute hinter´s Licht zu führen). 

Frei denken heißt kritisch denken. Kritisch denken heißt, nicht alles scheiße zu finden, sondern ALLE SEITEN zu betrachten. Nicht, sich vorher festzulegen und dann nichts mehr an sich heran kommen zu lassen. Nicht, an jeder gottverdammten Ecke irgendne dumme Verschwörungstheorie zu erfinden oder zu vertreten. 

Aber was red ich. Wir sind im Internet. Da lauert sowieso bei an jeder virtuellen Ecke eine neue Verschwörung. ~~


----------



## patalak (24. November 2011)

Daishi888 schrieb:


> Hallo Chef,
> 
> könntest Du mir meine Frage(n) beantworten? Wäre echt nett


 
wenigstens einer hier der humor hat 

offtopic
schwarz und weiss setzen grau voraus den das ist nur ein prinzip und dieses kann man je nach situation und betrachtungsweise
so auslegen das auch garu dieses nicht verlasst

zb
mann ist immer nicht käuflich ( schwarz -weiss...... gut - schlecht ..... oder  tag nacht) aber
es ergibt sich die situation das man durch käuflich sein ein deutlicher vorteil für diese situation entsteht und das ohne nachteile 
also sagt mir die logik gut ( schwarz -weiss...... gut - schlecht ..... oder  tag nacht) 
somit werde ich für diese situation schwarz - also bin ich beides (für diese situation)  also grau

wenn du mich nicht verstanden hast kannst mich jetzt kreuzigen  
rein philosophisch

@ khaos

es geht mir auch nicht darum obs stimmt oder nicht 
es geht darum das man ruhig drüber selber nachdenken kann und nicht
die meinung von jemanden übernehmen soll weil er so renommiert ist

die videos die du ansprichst kenne ich nicht


----------



## Khaos (24. November 2011)

patalak schrieb:


> es geht darum das man ruhig drüber selber nachdenken kann und nicht
> die meinung von jemanden übernehmen soll weil er so renommiert ist


 
Lol, bitte was?

Du sagst also, "ach nur weil eine Gruppe von Leuten (hier im Bsp. die c't) deutlich mehr Ahnung von der GESAMTEN Materie hat als ich, muss ich denen nicht glauben" ??? 
Du sollst die Meinung nicht "übernehmen". Aber du kannst ihnen auch nicht einfach so Lüge oder Manipulation vorwerfen. Wir reden hier über die c't, gottverdammt. 
Wenn eine c't schreibt, dass Origin nichts tut, als sich um sich selbst zu kümmern, kann man das getrost glauben (und dann entsprechend seine Meinung über Origin bilden). Aber man kann sich nicht hinstellen und sagen, dass sie lügen oder dergleichen. Das ist... Schwachsinn!

PS: Sagen dir Chemtrails was? ^^ 
PPS: Kennst du den Dunning-Kruger-Effekt?


----------



## Vordack (24. November 2011)

patalak schrieb:


> zb
> mann ist immer nicht käuflich ( schwarz -weiss...... gut - schlecht ..... oder  tag nacht) aber
> es ergibt sich die situation das man durch käuflich sein ein deutlicher vorteil für diese situation entsteht und das ohne nachteile
> also sagt mir die logik gut ( schwarz -weiss...... gut - schlecht ..... oder  tag nacht)
> ...



Ist das nicht ziemlich egoistisch gedacht?

"es ergibt sich die situation das man durch käuflich sein ein deutlicher vorteil für diese situation entsteht und das ohne nachteile"

wie wäre es mit "es ergibt sich die situation das einem durch käuflich sein ein deutlicher vorteil entsteht und das ohne nachteile für sich selbst 





> UND seine Mitmenschen"



Dann würde ich "jedermann ist käuflich" auch unterschreiben. Nur wird leider dieses "UND seine Mitmenschen" leider zu oft vergessen...


----------



## Rabowke (24. November 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... Schade um ME3, aber solange Origin oder Origin-ähnliche AGBs dabeisind, kommt mir das nicht auf den Rechner.


So doof es klingen mag: kauf dir eine Konsole, vorzugsweise 360. Kein DRM, kein Aktivieren, kein Origin ... musst nicht mal Online sein.

Need for Speed The Run verwendet auch Origin, aus diesem Grund hab ich mir das Spiel einfach aus der Videothek für meine 360 ausgeliehen, das ich nicht so eng.


----------



## nieft (24. November 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Häh? Wenn Du lesen könntest würdest Du wissen daß das ausspionieren auch bei Steam und Origin NICHT stattfindet, also stellt sich Dein Vergleich überhaupt nicht. Wenn er eine Rolle spielen würde dann würde es diese Plattformen nicht (mehr) geben. Im Real Life gibt es eine räumliche Präferenz? Das ist doch echt lachhaft. Hast Du Dir Gedanken darüber gemacht oder nur etwas rausgerotzt um Deinen Senf beizusteuern? Eine räumliche Präferenz ist hinfällig wenn man nach etwas sucht daß es nur ein gewissen Läden gibt, so in etwa wie bei BF3, also gibt es so etwas doch genauso im virtuellen.
> 
> Und übringens, Deinen ernstgemeinten Rat kannst du Dir ruhig selbst geben oder sonstwo hinstecken.  Besonders da Du ihn selbst eindeutig nicht befolgst.



Du hast 40 Minuten für deine Wikipediarecherche gebraucht und das ist dabei herausgekommen? Nein, per Definition ist die räumliche Präferenz jene, die besagt, ob ein Kunde ein Produkt A in Laden 1 oder Laden 2 einkauft. D.h. es werden auch Preiserhöhung in Laden 1 in Betracht gezogen, da Laden 2 weiter entfernt ist. Wir gehen von einem vollkommenen Markt aus. Bei BF3 handelt es sich noch um eine Art Monopolstellung, bei der du im Gegensatz zum "realen" Markt eine vollkommene Markttransparenz hast. D.h. du weisst in der Regel über jegliche Details des Produktes näher bescheid. Anhand der Prämisse Monopolstellung und Markttransparenz hinkt dein Vergleich mit normalen Einkaufsläden bei weitem hinterher. Und Dickerchen, selbst wenn wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass Steam bald BF3 selbst verkauft (Battlefield 3 - Weitere Hinweise auf Steam-Release - News bei GameStar.de) so wirst du dich für den Laden entscheiden (Markttransparenz), der die die besten Konditionen zum besten Preis anbietet. 

Und noch ein kleiner Tipp:
Nicht jeder Gliedsatz ist mit dass einzuleiten: das-dass.de - Wir wollen, dass auch du den Unterschied verstehst!


----------



## patalak (24. November 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ist das nicht ziemlich egoistisch gedacht?
> 
> "es ergibt sich die situation das man durch käuflich sein ein deutlicher vorteil für diese situation entsteht und das ohne nachteile"
> 
> ...


 
das mit den mitmenschen ergibt sich aus dem das es keine nachteile hat 
den wenn man das nicht berücksichtigt und auf die mitmenschen nicht schaut ergeben sich IMMER nachteile

habs nicht ganz so ausgeschrieben weil es einwenig zu philosophisch wird 
und ich nicht weiss ob das jeder versteht oder nicht in den falschen hals bekommt
aber gut das du das ansprichst  so wird leichter verständlich was gedacht ist

@khaos

ich glaube du hast mehr ahnung von dem ganzen 
das gebe ich neidlos zu 
da ich nicht weiss was das hier soll
PS: Sagen dir Chemtrails was? ^^
PPS: Kennst du den Dunning-Kruger-Effekt?


----------



## kornhill (24. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> So doof es klingen mag: kauf dir eine Konsole, vorzugsweise 360. Kein DRM, kein Aktivieren, kein Origin ... musst nicht mal Online sein.
> 
> Need for Speed The Run verwendet auch Origin, aus diesem Grund hab ich mir das Spiel einfach aus der Videothek für meine 360 ausgeliehen, das ich nicht so eng.


 
Ich hab mir ne PS3 geholt  Aber die Gründe Uncharted, Japanokram, Dark Souls und nen ganzen Freundeskreis mit PS3 konnte mir die XBOX nicht geben. Aber Mass Effect wird wohl ein PS3 spiel. Thema Origin umgangen


----------



## Rabowke (24. November 2011)

nieft schrieb:


> Und noch ein kleiner Tipp:
> Nicht jeder Gliedsatz ist mit dass einzuleiten: das-dass.de - Wir wollen, dass auch du den Unterschied verstehst!


Kleiner Tipp von mir: die eigenen Beiträge werden nicht elitärer oder besser nur weil man andere auf ggf. vorhandene Rechtschreibfehler hinweist. 

Wenn der komplette Text ohne Punkt und Komma verfasst wurde, in Ordnung. Da kann man die schlechte Lesbarkeit durchaus erwähnen, aber ansonsten fällt mir bei Rechtschreibflames nur folgendes Bild ein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worrel (24. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> So doof es klingen mag: kauf dir eine Konsole, vorzugsweise 360. Kein DRM, kein Aktivieren, kein Origin ... musst nicht mal Online sein.


 Ich hab kein Problem mit Aktivierungen, DRM (in Maßen) oder Online-sein-müssen.
Ich hab aber ein Problem mit einer Firma, die meint, sie müsste sich Rechte in die AGBs schreiben, daß sie sich auf meinem Rechner je nach Lust und Laune frei bedienen darf.

Welche Daten ich einer Spiele(!) Software gebe, habe ich gefälligst noch selbst zu bestimmen.

Abgesehen davon: Braucht man bei einem ME3 über Steam dann Konten bei Steam, Origin & Bioware? Ohne mich. Ach ja, schrob ich ja schon ^^


----------



## Rabowke (24. November 2011)

kornhill schrieb:


> Ich hab mir ne PS3 geholt  Aber die Gründe Uncharted, Japanokram, Dark Souls und nen ganzen Freundeskreis mit PS3 konnte mir die XBOX nicht geben. Aber Mass Effect wird wohl ein PS3 spiel. Thema Origin umgangen


Ach ja ... ME gibts ja auch für PS3 ... mittlerweile!


----------



## zak999 (24. November 2011)

was sagt ihr kann man sich jetzt bf3  und fifa 12 jetzt holen oder soll man lieber warten ??


----------



## Rabowke (24. November 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon: Braucht man bei einem ME3 über Steam dann Konten bei Steam, Origin & Bioware? Ohne mich. Ach ja, schrob ich ja schon ^^


Wie gesagt, die ganzen Probleme hast du mit einer Konsole nicht. Du brauchst weder ein Live Konto, wenn doch, wg. Updates & Co, müssten keine 'echten' Informationen eingetragen werden.

Davon ab, dass die Informationen wohl kaum von Spielen gelesen & verschickt werden.

Das ist auch einer der Gründe warum ich primär auf Konsole spiele, auch wenn ich hier ggf. grafische Qualitätseinbußen in Kauf nehmen muss.


----------



## Daishi888 (24. November 2011)

patalak schrieb:


> wenigstens einer hier der humor hat
> 
> offtopic
> schwarz und weiss setzen grau voraus den das ist nur ein prinzip und dieses kann man je nach situation und betrachtungsweise
> ...



Jo mag ja sein. Bei Philosophie kann man jenes auch anders interpretieren, aber meine eigentliche Frage war ja wieso Du jetzt aus einem Verdacht!* der "Spionage" seitens Origin heraus der Meinung sein kannst, dass c't nicht vertrauenwürdig sei. Ich verstehe nicht wie Du von dem einen zum anderen kommst.

*Ich habe extra Verdacht geschrieben, weil es einfach, wie jetzt von einer souveränen Quelle, nicht bestätigt wurde, dass Origin private Daten scannt und an die eigens dafür bereitgestellten Server schickt. Wenn Du so daran glaubst, dass Origin "Spionage" auf deinem Rechner betreibt, würde ich gerne mal wissen aus welcher Quelle Du das hast und dann diese der c't gegenüberstellen. Wem glaubst Du dann? Dem User Mustermann aus dem Internet oder der c't, die das Gegenteil behauptet?


----------



## Sheggo (24. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die ganzen Probleme hast du mit einer Konsole nicht. Du brauchst weder ein Live Konto, wenn doch, wg. Updates & Co, müssten keine 'echten' Informationen eingetragen werden.
> 
> Davon ab, dass die Informationen wohl kaum von Spielen gelesen & verschickt werden.
> 
> Das ist auch einer der Gründe warum ich primär auf Konsole spiele, auch wenn ich hier ggf. grafische Qualitätseinbußen in Kauf nehmen muss.


 ich spiele auch immer mehr auf Konsolen. aber mit Shootern kann ich da leider nichts anfangen. genauso ist es schade, dass es dort keine Modding-Szene wie am PC gibt (TES, Fallout, etc)

daher bleiben für mich nur Spiele wie Forza, LA Noire, Alan Wake, etc.
da ME3 auch wieder sehr aktionlastig werden soll, weiß ich noch nicht, ob es mir auf der Konsole was bringt. ich treffe da einfach nix


----------



## kornhill (24. November 2011)

zak999 schrieb:


> was sagt ihr kann man sich jetzt bf3  und fifa 12 jetzt holen oder soll man lieber warten ??


 
Der Launcher Origin scheint technisch gesehen clean zu sein. Das was die c´T schreibt kann man im normal fall schon glauben! Wie es zZ mit der EULA steht weiss ich garnicht. Liess sie dir mal durch, sollte auch online zu finden sein, und entscheide selber ob es dir "spanisch" vokommt oder nicht. Bei den einzelnen passagen ist mittlerweile auch viel im inet zu finden. Origin selber scheint wie gesagt sauber zu sein. Das was in der EULA noch nicht sauber sein sollte, wird in good old Germany sowieso nicht rechtskräftig sein. Also würde ich das atm. nicht gefährlicher als ein Facebook Account einstufen. Eher ungefährlicher. 

Wenn du Datenschutzinteressiert bist, und dir das alles wichtig ist würde ich warten. Ansonsten kannst du glaube ich zugreifen. Das ganze ging eh eher darum, das mal aufgestanden wurde, damit solchen EULA´s etwas Einhalt geboten wird. Und da Origin eins aufs Maul bekommen hat, wird hier ne weile ruhe herrschen. Ist ungefähr so wie bei McDonnalds Fleisch. Origin kann sich, genauso wie McDonnalds (in hinsicht auf Fleisch) da gerade nix erlauben weil alle ganz genau drauf gucken.


----------



## Vordack (24. November 2011)

patalak schrieb:


> das mit den mitmenschen ergibt sich aus dem das es keine nachteile hat
> den wenn man das nicht berücksichtigt und auf die mitmenschen nicht schaut ergeben sich IMMER nachteile



Gut wenn Du das so gemeint hast, denn geschrieben hattest Du 





> ohne nachteile für sich selbst



Das "für sich selbst" hat für mich eindeutig gemacht daß es expizit keine Nachteile für einen selbst hat, und das widerspricht meiner Lebensphilosphie.

Blödes Beispiel: Wenn ich als 2 Meter Bub in der U-Bahn unhöflich bin und rumrempel und so habe ich keine Nachteile für mich selbst, nur Vorteile (mehr Platz...), aber die anderen haben durch mich Nachteile.

Aber danke für die Aufklärung^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. November 2011)

Dieser Test kommt ja auch 1 Monat zu spät. Mittlerweile gabs ja Client-Update etc... und EA wird sich hüten nach den ganzen Diskussionen da jetzt irgendwas zu machen.
Wenn, dann hätte man das vor 1 Monat untersuchen müssen, jetzt ist das viel zu spät.


----------



## rohan123 (24. November 2011)

Rückt da doch noch der Kauf von Battefield 3 für mich näher?


----------



## TwoSnake (24. November 2011)

Wenn man nix zu verbergen hat versteh ich den ganzen Aufruhr gar nicht.....90% geben auf Facebook Millionen Menschen mehr Infos (und das freiwillig) als EA herausfinden kann.

MfG


----------



## Rabowke (25. November 2011)

TwoSnake schrieb:


> Wenn man nix zu verbergen hat versteh ich den ganzen Aufruhr gar nicht.....90% geben auf Facebook Millionen Menschen mehr Infos (*und das freiwillig*) als EA herausfinden kann.
> 
> MfG


Genau den Punkt, den du in Klammern geschrieben hast, ist der wichtige an dieser ganzen Diskussion. Ich veröffentliche meine Daten freiwillig. Des Weiteren müssen die Daten, die ich veröffentliche, nicht der Realität entsprechen.

Das, was jetzt kommt, ist bitte losgelöst von Origin zu betrachten: kein Programm auf dieser Welt hat das Recht meinen PC nach bestimmten Punkten zu durchsuchen und das Ergebnis dann sogar noch an jemand anderes weiterzusenden. Dabei ist es völlig unerheblich ob ich zu 100% nur Originale auf meinem PC habe oder 100% Raubkopien.

Niemand möchte einen Fremden in seiner Wohnung haben der von sich behauptet sich nur mal umzusehen. Für so ein Verhalten gibt es keinen plausiblen und nachvollziehbaren Grund.


----------



## Bonkic (25. November 2011)

TwoSnake schrieb:


> Wenn man nix zu verbergen hat versteh ich den ganzen Aufruhr gar nicht.....90% geben auf Facebook Millionen Menschen mehr Infos (und das freiwillig) als EA herausfinden kann.


 
lustig, dass du behauptet etwas nicht zu verstehen, aber noch im selben satz die erklärung dafür lieferst.


----------



## -DILLIGAD- (25. November 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Gut wenn Du das so gemeint hast, denn geschrieben hattest Du
> 
> Das "für sich selbst" hat für mich eindeutig gemacht daß es expizit keine Nachteile für einen selbst hat, und das widerspricht meiner Lebensphilosphie.
> 
> ...


 
Für den Typ in der u-Bahn hat das ganz schnell Nachteile. Ich geh zum Schaffner, beschwere mich und u. U. darf der Kerl dann zu Fuß gehen.

@twoSnake: Rabowke hat es bereits bestens formuliert. Es ist ein Unterschied, ob ich etwas FREIWILLIG mache oder ein Programm einfach herumspioniert.

Zum Thema: schön und gut aber wer garantiert mir, dass das auch so bleibt? Bei mir steht fest: was an Spyrigin gekoppelt werden muss, kommt mir nicht auf den Rechner.


----------



## JamesTSchuerk (25. November 2011)

Origin spioniert nicht... mehr... fürs Erste. 

Ich hab mal Process Monitor angemacht gehabt bei ner älteren Origin-Version vor 2 Wochen, Assassins Creed Ordner, Impulse (von Stardock) und einiges mehr wurden da von Origin aufgerufen. Interessant ist auch dass da bei Operation: Create File steht, also nicht nur read. Die genaue Auswertung dürfen mir dann gerne die Informatiker erklären. 

Das C'T der "neuen Version" bescheinigt ganz brav zu sein beruhigt jetzt auch nicht mehr wirklich - Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, spioniert es sich ganz ungeniert. Eine Entschuldigung oder eine tiefsinnigere Erklärung von EA jenseits von Manager-Gebrabbel hat es meines Wissens nach nicht gegeben.


----------



## Fraggerick (25. November 2011)

@alle kontra-geber:
warum tut ihr euch das an? die originkritiker davon zu überzeugen, das origin koscher ist, ist wie ahmadinejad vom existenzrecht israels zu überzeugen.

origin ist böhse, wer was anderes sagt ist teil der verschwörung. fertig. da kann man nicht logisch argumentieren. da funktioniert nur umdrehen und weglaufen. klar kann man das nicht immer machen, aber in dem fall ist es doch die zeit nicht wert drauf zu antworten.

so kinners, ich spiel bf3!


----------



## Worrel (25. November 2011)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> @alle kontra-geber:
> warum tut ihr euch das an? die originkritiker davon zu überzeugen, das origin koscher ist, ist wie ahmadinejad vom existenzrecht israels zu überzeugen.
> 
> origin ist böhse, wer was anderes sagt ist teil der verschwörung. fertig. da kann man nicht logisch argumentieren. da funktioniert nur umdrehen und weglaufen. klar kann man das nicht immer machen, aber in dem fall ist es doch die zeit nicht wert drauf zu antworten.
> ...


 - überzogener Vergleich: check
- unterstellte Behauptung (oder hat tatsächlich jemand was von einer "Verschwörung" gesagt? ) : check
- Absprechen des "logisch-Denken-könnens": check
- Argumente: nicht vorhanden


----------



## Fraggerick (25. November 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> - überzogener Vergleich: check
> - unterstellte Behauptung (oder hat tatsächlich jemand was von einer "Verschwörung" gesagt? ) : check
> - Absprechen des "logisch-Denken-könnens": check
> - Argumente: nicht vorhanden


 
und genau DAS kann man auch über die mehrzahl der originkritiker sagen. krude vergleiche, wage behauptungen, dem "feind" unvermögen vorwerfen und keine argumente.


----------



## Schisshase (25. November 2011)

@Fraggerick
 (hab leider nur 2 Daumen)

Da melden sich hier extra 2 Leute an (wenns nicht sogar nur einer mit 2 Accounts ist), Pöbeln ein wenig rum und alle fahren voll drauf ab, anstatt sie verhungern zu lassen. Ja, ich hab hier auch nen Kommentar abgegeben. Aber ich merke meist wann es an der Zeit ist aufzuhören den Troll zu Füttern.


----------



## Worrel (25. November 2011)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> und genau DAS kann man auch über die mehrzahl der originkritiker sagen. krude vergleiche, wage behauptungen, dem "feind" unvermögen vorwerfen und keine argumente.


 ... nur fürht trollen, Flamen & Co nicht zu einer sinnvollen Diskussion.

Wieso ich mir eine Software installieren sollte, die mit der Absicht programmiert wurde,  unbeeinflußbar meine persönlichen Daten (je nach Auslegung) an  Drittfirmen weiterzugeben, konnte aufgrund der hier gebrachten Diskussionsbeiträge jedenfalls immer noch nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Rabowke (25. November 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... nur fürht trollen, Flamen & Co nicht zu einer sinnvollen Diskussion.
> 
> Wieso ich mir eine Software installieren sollte, die mit der Absicht programmiert wurde,  unbeeinflußbar meine persönlichen Daten (je nach Auslegung) an  Drittfirmen weiterzugeben, konnte aufgrund der hier gebrachten Diskussionsbeiträge jedenfalls immer noch nicht nachvollziehen.


Wobei das nicht richtig formuliert ist. Die EULA bzw. AGB wurde dahingehend geschrieben das sich EA das Recht vorbehält deine persönlichen & gesammelten Daten zu verwerten.

Die Software selbst ist und war bereits in der Retail'fassung' ungefährlich. 

Das ändert natürlich nichts am ursprünglichen Gedanken seitens EA hier persönliche Daten sammeln *zu wollen*. Da bin ich ganz dicht bei dir.


----------



## Fraggerick (25. November 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... nur fürht trollen, Flamen & Co nicht zu einer sinnvollen Diskussion.


darauf will ich raus. mit der mehrzahl der antiorigins kann man desswegen nicht diskutieren, die hassen einfach nur. 


Worrel schrieb:


> Wieso ich mir eine Software installieren sollte, die mit der Absicht programmiert wurde,  unbeeinflußbar meine persönlichen Daten (je nach Auslegung) an  Drittfirmen weiterzugeben, konnte aufgrund der hier gebrachten Diskussionsbeiträge jedenfalls immer noch nicht nachvollziehen.



und der springende punkt: du musst das ja auch nicht. keiner zwingt dich dazu origin oder bf3 zu nutzen.

btw software: ich erinner mich an die eula aus der alpha. damals musste man genau dem explizit zustimmen, bevor man an der alpha teilnehmen konnte (in nem browserfenster auf ok klicken)

origin hat ea telefoniert, welche hardware und welches os du hast, und wie warum das spiel abschmiert.

ich trau EA zu, das die einfach ein fauler haufen sind und diesen part in der eula gelassen haben, bzw vergessen haben das raus zu nehmen.


----------



## Worrel (25. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Die EULA bzw. AGB wurde dahingehend geschrieben das sich EA das Recht vorbehält deine persönlichen & gesammelten Daten zu verwerten.


MIt "mit der Absicht programmiert werden" wollte ich genau das ausdrücken.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Genau den Punkt, den du in Klammern geschrieben hast, ist der wichtige an dieser ganzen Diskussion. Ich veröffentliche meine Daten freiwillig. Des Weiteren müssen die Daten, die ich veröffentliche, nicht der Realität entsprechen.
> 
> Das, was jetzt kommt, ist bitte losgelöst von Origin zu betrachten: kein Programm auf dieser Welt hat das Recht meinen PC nach bestimmten Punkten zu durchsuchen und das Ergebnis dann sogar noch an jemand anderes weiterzusenden. Dabei ist es völlig unerheblich ob ich zu 100% nur Originale auf meinem PC habe oder 100% Raubkopien.
> 
> Niemand möchte einen Fremden in seiner Wohnung haben der von sich behauptet sich nur mal umzusehen. Für so ein Verhalten gibt es keinen plausiblen und nachvollziehbaren Grund.


 
Sehr gut ausgedrückt und beschreibt die Sache sehr gut.


----------



## Split99999 (30. November 2011)

Origin hat nie Verzeichnise "durchstöbert". Inhalte nicht spielerelevanter Ordner wurden nie gelesen! Warum schreibt PC Games immernoch so einen Mist?


----------



## Enisra (30. November 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Origin hat nie Verzeichnise "durchstöbert". Inhalte nicht spielerelevanter Ordner wurden nie gelesen! Warum schreibt PC Games immernoch so einen Mist?


 
sag doch erster mal was da dran Falsch sein soll oder bist du auch auf so ein Fake-Video herreingefallen?
Außerdem schreibt das die c't, wenn die nicht kennst -> Bildungslücke

Ich denke eher das den Zug verpasst hast und nun nachträglich versuchst einfach nochmal Öl ins Feuer zu gießen


----------



## Split99999 (30. November 2011)

Keine Ahnung was dein Post soll. Ich beziehe mich darauf: "Die Vorgängerversion, also Origin 8.3.1.9 hat hingegen sehr wohl andere Verzeichnisse durchstöbert."

Das ist schlicht Unfug.


----------



## Enisra (30. November 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was dein Post soll. Ich beziehe mich darauf: "Die Vorgängerversion, also Origin 8.3.1.9 hat hingegen sehr wohl andere Verzeichnisse durchstöbert."
> 
> Das ist schlicht Unfug.


 
ja ne
woher soll das _irgendwer _wissen auf was dich beziehst wenn da nur so einen kurzen Fresszetteltext schreibst, wenn ich ne Glaskugel hätte würde ich z.Zt. auf Weihnachtsmärkten sitzen


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. November 2011)

Morgen um 18 Uhr ist übrigens auch diese Gesprächsrunde: Gespräch bei EA am runden Tisch | theorigin.de
Bin mal auf die ganzen Aussagen gespannt.


----------



## Split99999 (30. November 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja ne
> woher soll das _irgendwer _wissen auf was dich beziehst wenn da nur so einen kurzen Fresszetteltext schreibst, wenn ich ne Glaskugel hätte würde ich z.Zt. auf Weihnachtsmärkten sitzen



Das sollte jeder wissen der den Artikel gelesen hat und mitdenkt. Aber ich erinnere mich, du bist die Pappnase von früher (Heavy Rain "Diskussion"). Weißt wieso ich mich an dich erinnere? Die unhöflichen Umgangsformen + grausige Rechtschreibung + Probleme einfache Dinge zu begreifen.  In diesem Sinne: Gute Besserung.


----------



## Enisra (30. November 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Das sollte jeder wissen der den Artikel gelesen hat und mitdenkt. Aber ich erinnere mich, du bist die Pappnase von früher (Heavy Rain "Diskussion"). Weißt wieso ich mich an dich erinnere? Die unhöflichen Umgangsformen + grausige Rechtschreibung + Probleme einfache Dinge zu begreifen.  In diesem Sinne: Gute Besserung.


 
ah
ein Dummschwätzer, alles klar
ne ja Schlaule, nur so, wenn du willst das jeder dich verstehen soll, dann schreibst ordentlich hin


----------

